

PHPKonf – Two Days Long PHP Conference in Istanbul - yuxel
http://phpkonf.org/

======
yuxel
Confirmed speakers: Cal Evans(Zend), Mert Hürtürk(Sendloop), Bernhard
Schussek(Symfony2), Davey Shafik(Engine Yard), Frank de Jonge(The PHP League),
Hugo Hamon(SensioLabs), Jordi Boggiano(Nelmio), Marco Pivetta(Doctrine
Project), Michael Bodnarchuk(CodeCeption Testing Framework), Mikhail
Vink(JetBrains), Paul Dragoonis(PHP-Fig), Pierre Joye(Microsoft), Akın
Moroğlu(Bahçeşehir University), Berat Doğan(MetGlobal), Bora Yalçın(Dion
Adworks), Devrim Gündüz(EnterpriseDB), Emir Karşıyakalı(İstanbul PHP), Emre
Yılmaz(Volt), Fatih Kadir Akın, Hidayet Doğan(Yazılım Parkı), Hüseyin
Mert(OkulBilişim), İbrahim Gündüz(Markafoni), Midori Koçak, Muhittin
Özer(Atölye15), Mustafa Kutsal Ay(Symbie), Osman Üngür(Tasit.com), Oytun
Tez(MotaWord), Uğur Özyılmazel(webBox), Meryem Alay(SoftTech), Nesrin
Kalender(Nomad Commerce), Şirin Saygılı(Prisync), Hakkı Öcal(Bahçeşehir
University), Uğur Aydoğdu(Epigra)

